

'Babylon 5' star Michael O'Hare dies at 60 - br0ke
http://www.11alive.com/news/article/258725/40/Babylon-5-star-Michael-OHare-dies-at-60

======
sitharus
4th of the B5 greats to go, and all too young.

I still hope for another sci-fi series with B5's scope and realisation.

~~~
mindstab
Richard Biggs / Dr. Stephen Franklin (2004)

Andreas Katsulas / G'Kar (2006)

Jeff Conway / Zach Allan (2011)

and now this. Wow. Until you mentioned it I had no idea about the first two.
:(

~~~
Anechoic
Tim Choate (Zathras) also died (just read that a few minutes ago on Ars).

~~~
StavrosK
Damn, if I were a Babylon 5 star right now, I'd be worried.

------
cutie
A shame. I really liked him as Sinclair, and even though I grew to like
Sheridan, I thought O'Hare had more gravitas.

~~~
rbanffy
It would have been a better series.

<http://www.webcs.com/b5/neverwas.html>

~~~
sonnyg
Thanks for the link. I finally got around to reading it. I remember that it
was rather jarring at the start of the second season to find that Sinclair was
gone. This finally explains it. What a pity! Even though I grew to really like
Sheridan, B5 would have been even better with Sinclair all the way through. I
wonder what Sheridan's quotable lines and monologues would have been like
coming from Sinclair.

------
alan_cx
Good bye old friend. See you beyond the rim.

------
Zenst
From the role you played in Babylon 5 I salute you for making it one of the
rare TV series that had me feeling comfortable with the characters and
direction before the end of season one, let alone season 3 which is the usualy
pace for me.

I feel rest in peace is probably not as fitting perhaps as Live In Peace as
for many his work in which he touched us will live on still.

------
navs
May he join the First Ones beyond the rim.

Aside from ST:TNG, I can't think of another scifi I loved more.

~~~
crag
B5 was great. So was ST.I'm old enough to remember a few other great sci-fi
series - where most of the cast members are dead now, like: Space 1999; UFO; V
(the original), Dr. Who (the original - though I do love the current Dr. Who).
Oh lets not forget Lexx and Farscape (these actors are still alive though -
just thought I'd mention them).

Still B5 was amazing TV. One of those rare shows that I made sure I was in
front of the TV for.

------
sonnyg
What a bummer! I watched the whole B5 series again last year, and it was as
good as I remembered it from the first time. It is just perfect. I guess I
will be watching it again every ten years or so for the rest of my life. You
will be missed, Commander Sinclair.

------
fractallyte
I spoke to him briefly at a signing session during a B5 convention, years ago.
He was bemused by the attention from fans; during a talk on stage, he went
orthogonally to the spirit of the event, reading 'Do not go gentle into that
good night' by Dylan Thomas. He did it for our 'edification'. His reading was
brilliant, dramatic, deep - I had a new respect for him after that, and I
believe the audience felt the same.

------
crag
Beyond the rim.

